# Drain The Hot Water Heater



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

As I prepare to winterize,







I wonder how do I unscrew the hot water heater outside screw; to drain the tank? What do you use?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Channel Locks or Crescent wrench or Vice Grips ... and i leave the plug completely off until next time i fill the tank ...

Also -- I put a small piece of tape over the Hot Water heater on switch that reminds me that there is NO water in the hot water heater so don't fire it up....


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> As I prepare to winterize,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the water heater anode rod/drain plug? I bought a $7 3/4" socket driver bar (not a ratchet)...and the appropriate deep socket and leave it in my camper tool bin.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Channel Locks or Crescent wrench or Vice Grips ... and i leave the plug completely off until next time i fill the tank ...
> 
> Also -- I put a small piece of tape over the Hot Water heater on switch that reminds me that there is NO water in the hot water heater so don't fire it up....


I left the anode/drain plug out the first winter that I had the Outback. Unfortunately, the threads corroded so that I could not install the anode in the spring. It took a lot of time with a small wire brush attachment on the drill and a dremel tool to clean the threads before I could get the plug back in. To this day, I can only get a few turns on the plug, but it still seals. Now, I make sure the water heater is completely empty, then I re-install the plug.

As for what tool to use, some four position lug wrenches have a 3/4" fitting. That works great, and it will work on the lug nuts on the trailer and your tow vehicle!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the heater that does not have the plug but you drain it by taking out the anode rod. I had to purchase a 1 1/16 socket for this purpose. I do put the rod back in after I dry winterize. Just loosely so that the little critters don't make the tank their new home.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I use a 1 1/16" socket to screw the plug out and in...I put it back in tight with teflon tape on the threads so it will be ready for next summer.

bbwb


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't forget to use the pressure relief valve to reduce the tank pressure BEFORE you start to unscrew the Ano Rod....

signed.... been there ... done that...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't mean to be a smart a$$ but I have to say something about this. I have worked in several hardware stores and home centers and there is one this that always bugs me. The device is called a "water heater", not a "hot water heater". If the water was already hot, you wouldn't need to heat it.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> I don't mean to be a smart a$$ but I have to say something about this. I have worked in several hardware stores and home centers and there is one this that always bugs me. The device is called a "water heater", not a "hot water heater". If the water was already hot, you wouldn't need to heat it.


LOL...just like saying PIN number for your credit card. Your saying your "Personal Identification number" number.
Good one, hehe


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

GSJ said:


> I don't mean to be a smart a$ but I have to say something about this. I have worked in several hardware stores and home centers and there is one this that always bugs me. The device is called a "water heater", not a "hot water heater". If the water was already hot, you wouldn't need to heat it.


LOL...just like saying PIN number for your credit card. Your saying your "Personal Identification number" number.
Good one, hehe
[/quote]

Another perspective is that "hot" is an adjective describing the water, and simply carried with when "water" is attached to "heater". Saying "water heater" is very minimally different than saying "hot water heater" or "cold water heater"... both describe that the heater is a water heater...	just depends on what you call "hot" or "cold" as to how much different those two are. lol ;-) And of course, I'm only being argumentative because it's fun ;-) and I'm overdue for a mental break from work.......

The original point is well taken, and very funny... just as the point about the "PIN number".. which, IMHO, is even more of an egregious faux paux than the original...... "Personal Identification Number Number". lol	I fear I'm going to burst out laughing the next time I reference hot water heater..... or PIN for that matter, cause I'll probably not catch myself.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Jim B said:


> Don't forget to use the pressure relief valve to reduce the tank pressure BEFORE you start to unscrew the Ano Rod....
> 
> signed.... been there ... done that...


Did that Yesterday...... AGAIN.......









AS for the WH / HWH / CWH discussion. Sure it's a water heater. Whether you are heating hot or cold water depends on whether the water has been sitting for a couple days in your onboard tank in 100 deg weather.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice; skipped the whole "hot water heater" discussion.

Thought about the pressure a split second before I started to unscrew the rod; I stopped just as water started to trickle out, unscrewed the underneath values and continued to unscrew the rod.

NOTE: I would recommend the larger 1&1/16 socket ($10 from lowes); or you'll have to use an extension on your rachet to clear everything.


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha Ha, #1 onthe Pressure release valve. My father in law couldn't stop laughing me (after making sure i wasn't hurt or burned) as I stood there drenched in water from not releasing the pressure. Couple weeks later guess who forgot to release the pressure. I came away with bruised pride, he came away with a decent welt on his bicep from getting hit by the drain plug.


----------

